# What type of hamster have i got?



## Ancllo (May 8, 2009)

Hi!

Me and my partner have just purchased a dwarf hamster called Muchkin. My friend asked what type of dwarf she is and thats where i've become stuck. 

She's not chinses i know that much. She looks russian, but her colours dont match any description and i dont think she's siberian (the ones that change colour)

Her description is....

she's approx 2 1/2 inches long, short tail. Her head is a light tan colour, white nose, thin black stripe starting from her nose going the whole way down her spine. She has a similar stripe going across her sholders giving her a cross marking on the back of her neck. Her body is a 'dirty' white almost like she's been rolling in soot, her belly, legs and tail are snow white. The markings are very definite.

Ive read about colour variations in Russians and she doesnt seen to fit any of them - any ideas?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you got a piccy of her then I will defo be able to tell you! She might be a Campbells Russian. 

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think she's probably a campbell dwarf hamster. But as Charley said, we need pics to know for certain :thumbup1:


----------



## Ancllo (May 8, 2009)

"http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/682/31487828875991051665991.jpg"


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, that is a very odd colour!!! I would say she looks like a mix between a Winter White and a Campbells with the colour she is! They are the only dwarf species of hamster that can be bred together sucessfully. I think her face also makes her look like she is a cross. She is lovely and unique!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It looks like a russian dwarf who's summer coat is coming through. only time will tell though


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

She has beautiful markings!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

she's amazing - i've never seen a hammy like that :001_wub:


----------



## Ancllo (May 8, 2009)

Thank you! She's a little gem - obviously i dont care what breed/type she is just would be interested to know - if shes the first of her kind even better lol


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i see no piccie!! 

*cries*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

copy and paste the http code into the www bar


----------

